# Peach wood



## JLinza (Apr 24, 2021)

Does anyone know why Peach wood chunks are so hard to find?


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 24, 2021)

Only a limited supply of peach trees in the world. Hence the high prices for peaches


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 24, 2021)

I know that the Peach Orchids here in SC. trim their trees tight every year so there is normally not alot of excess branches.  I tried going direct one year and was told they have a contract with a company for all the trimmings.  Don't know if that's the reason but it does seem to keep the supply low.


----------



## JLinza (Apr 24, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> I know that the Peach Orchids here in SC. trim their trees tight every year so there is normally not alot of excess branches.  I tried going direct one year and was told they have a contract with a company for all the trimmings.  Don't know if that's the reason but it does seem to keep the supply low.


I've found the chips before, but the chunks are hard to find for sure


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 24, 2021)

Peach "trees" are more like bushes down here. Limbs don't get very big in diameter due to pruning. Even hard to find in south Ga. I primarily use pecan or oak for everything, whether I'm buying chunks by the bag or by the tree


----------



## poacherjoe (Apr 25, 2021)

You need to come to Kommiefornia. Peach trees everywhere and they are taking a lot of orchards out to replace with almonds so the wood is in piles free for the taking. Just about every kind of fruit wood is easy to get here


----------



## NoCoPK360 (Apr 25, 2021)

Fruita Wood company has peach readily available. The Western Slope of Colorado where they are located is well known for producing some of the best peaches in the world. I was out there a few months ago and picked up some peach chunks. It tastes great, but the smell is even better.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Apr 25, 2021)

I have a great idea.. PM  me, you'll like my offer!


----------



## JLinza (Apr 25, 2021)

NoCoPK360 said:


> Fruita Wood company has peach readily available. The Western Slope of Colorado where they are located is well known for producing some of the best peaches in the world. I was out there a few months ago and picked up some peach chunks. It tastes great, but the smell is even better.


I live in Colorado, but last few times I checked with some of the markets there they didn't have any, I'll just have to keep checkin. Didn't know about Fruita wood Co. Thanks


----------



## zwiller (Apr 26, 2021)

I had a peach tree and there are apple orchards near me that give away trimmings...  If you want my honest opinion peach is EXTREMELY similar to apple and doubt many could tell the difference between them.  I used to be into fruit woods but no longer am.  Once I tried oak it was over.


----------



## JLinza (Apr 26, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I had a peach tree and there are apple orchards near me that give away trimmings...  If you want my honest opinion peach is EXTREMELY similar to apple and doubt many could tell the difference between them.  I used to be into fruit woods but no longer am.  Once I tried oak it was over.


Thanks, ill have to give that the ole Pepsi challenge


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 21, 2021)

smokin peachey


----------

